# Router table



## mickelsen (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a table to mount my Bosch 1617EVS router so I can use it as a table router when I need to. I have limited resources so I'm hoping I can find an inexpensive one, or perhaps plans to make my own.

Space in my shop is very limited, so I'm wondering if there might be a table that would let me mount my circular saw underneath and turn it into a table saw when I need it, also (not at the same time, of course…8^D).

I realize that this situation would not be ideal, but it may be all that I can manage right now.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Mark,

It doesn't have to be fancy. Get a piece of plywood and drill a hole for the bit and match some holes to the base and have at it. You can take the base off the router to mark the holes. Clamp a board for a fence and you are in business.

I don't really advise clamping a circular saw to a table. They are not made for it and don't have the features of a table saw that make it safer. You are much better off using a guide for the saw like the track saws.

If it is just space, I chose an alternative to a table saw myself. I picked up one of the little flooring saws:










because it takes up little space. The only real problem it has is that it only cuts up to 3/4 stock (it might do 4/4 but I honestly have not even had a chance to plug it in yet to test it.)

Thick stock is not that much of an issue as I cheat. I have a bandsaw as well.

It would not be a major job to make a crosscut box with runners to guide a circular saw for square crosscuts.


----------

